# Mississippi River Cruises



## Lon (Feb 8, 2016)

I would like to read a report from  members that have taken any of the three to 10 day cruises on the Mississippi.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2016)

So would I, Lon. Thinking of taking one.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2016)

Haven't been on one but I've been investigating it.  I've been on several ocean cruises but I'd like to go on a river cruise,

preferably a Mississippi one.

(Let's keep this thread going to see what others have to say.)


----------



## Lon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have done Holland America a couple of times,Windstar four times/Barefoot once/Silver Sea twice/ R J Tucker once. Star Lines once.
I have been all over the north and south Carib/eastern and western Pacific, Indian Ocean and Malacca Straights.Now I think River Boating down the Mississippi could be great fun.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 8, 2016)

There are also cruises on the Columbia River and I have seen an ad for one on the Great Lakes.  As soon as my wife wins the lottery.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 8, 2016)

Couple of in laws have done the paddle boat cruises on the Mississippi.    Couldn't say enough good.


----------

